# fishing with 10 to 20 rods



## CUTTER (Mar 16, 2007)

I have noticed recently people who feel the need to fish with 10 to 20 rods. I have seen this on the beach in the OBX and on piers in Va. Come on it is rude selfish and counter productive. I have trouble fishing 3 to 4 rods.

Tight lines CUTTER


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

I been known to stake out a good hole on the beach.....


----------



## 757 Fire (Jan 22, 2010)

If you can man the rods i see no problem but like you i can only watch 3-4 rigs at a time.


----------



## jb1edlover (Jun 12, 2010)

10 rods? One "Accidental cast" and that would be a big mess of KNOTS!!!
JB


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

*100rods*

When the Piers start getting crowded its just good etiquette to shut down some of your rods.


----------



## pierfisher9678 (Jun 12, 2009)

yes i agree i fish with some guys that can use 5 rods very effectively but when crowded it gets dropped to at least 3. sometimes 2 cobe rods and bait rod..now the taug fisherman sometimes at the seagull pier thats uncalled for let someone else get some room


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*No offense*

Mostley your hispanics and asians they will use twenty rods on every fishing area they go and as far as shutting them down when others come forget it.If they dont catch fish they will take up every spott available


----------



## jamesvafisher (Jul 4, 2010)

i was fishing VA beach pier and about 4 weeks ago and there were 3 guys with about 30 rods out there. mostly all surf rods. i was like dang. i got there at night so im guessing they could have had the end full of pin rigs or fishfinders. but idk it was alot of rods.


----------



## justfishin (Aug 30, 2006)

2-3 max anything else is just being greedy...


----------



## bigbrokechevy (May 28, 2009)

pierfisher, i agree. seagull is the worst up on the rocks. no fish is worth that hassle. how do you even land a fish there with 40-50 other rods that belong to 3 different people.


----------



## Semper Fi (Nov 5, 2009)

Sometimes the people the rods belong to are nowhere in sight, that was a mystery to me at Sea Gull last summer. Someone told me people have their buddies put out the rods to hold the spot until they get off from work, school, etc:


----------



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

Anything over 3 on a crowded pier is rude in my opinion.


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

justfishin said:


> 2-3 max anything else is just being greedy...


exactly!


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

If you can handle the load then work it. Sometimes when the planks are crowded tho its common courtesy. I can work 5-6, damn if imma try 10-20 lol


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

jamesvafisher said:


> i was fishing VA beach pier and about 4 weeks ago and there were 3 guys with about 30 rods out there. mostly all surf rods. i was like dang. i got there at night so im guessing they could have had the end full of pin rigs or fishfinders. but idk it was alot of rods.





bigbrokechevy said:


> pierfisher, i agree. seagull is the worst up on the rocks. no fish is worth that hassle. how do you even land a fish there with 40-50 other rods that belong to 3 different people.





Semper Fi said:


> Sometimes the people the rods belong to are nowhere in sight, that was a mystery to me at Sea Gull last summer. Someone told me people have their buddies put out the rods to hold the spot until they get off from work, school, etc:


Ask first and if that won't work, get a braid rod and throw cheap metal. Helps if you have a gun/big knife on your side. Fishermen didn't used to be like that. So, WHAT HAPPENED GUYS? Think about it. If you can't help, then get out of the way. JMHO. Ever had a guy and his kid want to fish in the middle of your set up? Help, don't hurt.


----------



## topwater1pro (Oct 7, 2009)

if the staff would ever enforce the rules on any pier it would be great - how many times have you seen the sign - 3 rod max .... i guess not many people can read plain english anymore


----------



## 757 Fire (Jan 22, 2010)

Seagull is getting very strict on thr rod rule of two rods per a person the old cop comes out and checks every weekend and he counts a pinrig as two rods instead of one setup


----------



## REKER (Jun 23, 2010)

On a pier, "fishing" that many rods is just a dickhead move. On the sand, though, its fair game.


----------



## cuzdave (Jan 8, 2004)

...then there's one person and nine crab pots...Do we even go there? :--|


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

This has been something that I just don't understand. Maybe someone can explain it to me. 

1-- Most piers are pay to access, and anybody who pays the fee has a right to fish, right?

2-- why do people who fish piers feel they have the right to take up all the space on the pier by spreading out more than 2 rods thereby restricting access to the other paying customers?

3-- Same holds true to crab pots.


----------



## SoaknBait (Jul 24, 2008)

I wouldnt dream of trying to manage 20 rods at once or even 10 for that matter. Heck, if the fish are biting then anything after 2 rods is more like work than fishing, at least for me.


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

CUTTER said:


> I have noticed recently people who feel the need to fish with 10 to 20 rods. I have seen this on the beach in the OBX and on piers in Va. Come on it is rude selfish and counter productive. I have trouble fishing 3 to 4 rods.
> 
> Tight lines CUTTER


 Shoulda been on Sea Gull today.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

cuzdave said:


> ...then there's one person and nine crab pots...Do we even go there? :--|





chriscustom said:


> Shoulda been on Sea Gull today.


A crab trap is a fishing device. 2 per person,but if there 3 adults a 4 kids(6-7-8-9yos) they get away with it. A good caster can use 6 rods in 10 feet of pier space. Watchout for the little kids.


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*Stop posting these idiot questions*

You already know the answer rude no class and any other word you can use to describe those type of people that need more than three rods to catch fish tells me they cant fish


----------



## jb1edlover (Jun 12, 2010)

It's easy to drop 20 rods down to 10 rods with one "accidental" cast! Just get a light weight rod/reel with a gotcha plug.. those treble hooks will grab lines left and right. Just remember to say, "opps, sorry about that!" They will get the idea. If not repeat the above.
JB


----------



## CUTTER (Mar 16, 2007)

The problem that I have had is the guy who will defend his actions when fishing way to many lines. When you pack up 10 to 20 rods for a day of fishing, you know you are setting off to piss everyone around you off. If you feel the need to catch and eat everything, piss off most recreational fisherman and plain out rape the ocean, my suggestion is to buy a net or get a job with Omega. I would love to see a little more respect towards each other.

Tight liens CUTTER


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

Some guys through bogus lines to mark their territory. They're used to create a buffer from everyone else. I try and just avoid busy spots as to not deal with the ensuing arguments.


----------

